# young SM's



## backnblack74 (Jul 22, 2009)

any ideas on how to empower teenagers to become stage managers for their peers' productions...pit falls to avoid??


----------



## thatactorguy (Jul 22, 2009)

Before you approach anyone, look for particular characteristics in potential candidates. Organization is key- there's no such thing as being too organized! Confidence (without being overly confident- that can get somebody hurt), or the appearance of confidence anyway  - is a good trait. Ability to multitask and think quickly on one's feet are important as well. A decent background in acting and tech is good. If your current SM has a good track record, bring in one or two people to shadow/serve as ASM. Everyone has to start at the bottom of the ladder and work- earn- their way up. I've known people who walked into a theatre for the first time in their life and got cast as the lead simply because the pool of auditioners was so sparse. Then their head swells and they think they're too good to play the third soldier on the left in the next production. A couple of them went on to try the real world of theatre and were very quickly hit with a major reality check. 

Ignore the old belief that a Stage Manager has to be mean and intimidating. Respect is what you're going for, not bragging rights that you're the God of Stage Managers and go around demanding respect, order, and obedience. Again, this must be _earned_. It really is possible to be a friend, but a good SM should also know when to put their foot down. Get too buddy-buddy, and cast & crew alike will walk all over you...

All for now. Best of luck in your search


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have to say, jumping into the stage management world, whether it be high school or local community theatre, it helps to "assist" a Stage Manager in the job prior to taking on the full role.

Stage Management is about being a leader. As thatactorguy said, you have to know when is a time to be somebody's friend, and when is a good time to put your foot down. I'd have to say the hardest thing for me at my high school, is during a rehearsal when the actors not busy at the time all have side-chatter and my director prefers it to be quiet except for what's happening on stage. Its easy to tell them to be quiet, but incredibly tempting to talk to your best friend sitting next to you. Hypocracy can be difficult to over come.

And when you say pitfalls to avoid, the first thing that comes to mind is: Define exactly what it is you're looking for them to do. For our school's theatre department, the Director/choreographer wants every step and every dance formation written down and possibly a diagram to go with it. Our winter musical, run by our music department, the choreographer already has it all written down for herself, and wants nobody stepping on her toes.

As thatactorguy said, someone should not just jump into Stage Management. A good background in _at least_ tech, if not acting as well will help them do their job more successfully. This past year during our Winter Musical it came to my attention that a girl who was running spotlight left school early because she was sick, and wanted to return for that night's dress rehearsal. Our school policy did not allow such. Our director said, "I guess I have to let her go then," and I said, "I'll do it, its part of my job." In these situations they have to be able to state the facts in the most genuine way possible. Its difficult to tell one of your good friends they can't participate. You have to decide where the line is with the students.

I've found that I've gone through shows where a few of the cast may not like me for being strict, but I got hugs during hell week and "thank you's" from actors I've never spoken a word of conversation to. Its one of those job that's much more satisfying in the end. And its a great feeling when you know you made the show run, and it actually _ran_.


----------



## jessamarie6 (Jul 23, 2009)

If you are looking for a way to drum up interest in stage management among your students, I think that it's a great idea to look for interest among young directors. I think it is incredibly important for every young director to work as a stage manager at some point. Directors need to learn the most about what stage managers do, how they work and what to expect from them. In addition Stage management is a fantastic specialty for a young director to have. Right out of college it is very difficult, if not impossible, to make a living as a director right out of school, so why not find a way to make a living sitting in rehearsals, learning from professional directors and making contacts.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

thatactorguy is bang on - the only thing I'd add is look for someone who can be very tactful when they have to, but can also cut to the chase when necessary! The thing I've found with young SMs is that they have to be absolutely totally consistent - which can be tricky; it's much easier to be tough on someone who isn't a close friend. But if you're not, then you (rightfully!) will be accused of playing favourites and this can cause all sorts of problems. And if you can prevent them dating the actors it helps....


----------

